# DSi firmware 1.4 blocks flashcards!



## Opium (Jul 30, 2009)

*DSi firmware 1.4 blocks flashcards!*
Facebook photo uploads + faster camera




Nintendo has just released DSi firmware 1.4 which adds Facebook photo uploads, a faster camera and blocks flashcards. We'd suggest if you value using flashcards with your DSi you don't update.

Nintendo has signaled what we always suspected would be the case; they intend to start an arms race with flashcard makers and block their new DSi compatible cards with firmware updates. Now it's time to see how the flashcard makers respond. Some flashcards like the M3i Zero and Supercard DSONEi have updatable firmwares that potentially could save them from being blocked if the flashcard makers find a suitable workaround. Others like the iTouch2 can not be updated at all and will be useless on a DSi with firmware 1.4 and above. For now at least, DSi enhanced games don't require a certain firmware in order to be run.

The update is confirmed to be live in Europe, Japan and Australia so far.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 30, 2009)

Lets see where this news takes us hmm?
It looks like I might be buying an M3i Zero sooner than I thought.


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

Not good news... what if flashcart developers can't find a new way for them to work? [rhetorical question]

By "faster camera" what do you mean?


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 30, 2009)

*Waits for flashcart developers to make updates* Meh Facebook.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 30, 2009)

perhaps smoother camera? unlesss someone hacks the firmware like waninkoko did with 4.1 for wii.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice feature to upload your photos to Facebook, that's a good idea.
Hopefully the flashcardmakers can find a way around.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 30, 2009)

Hahaha, and i told this week some ppl not to buy one of those flashcards, but the would not listen.
The said something like, Nintendo never did a FW before, so why would the bother.

So he wil get screwed if he ever needs to update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Now it's the wait for games that demand the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

_Gonne update my Japanese DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

* M3i Zero also blocked
* Supercard DS ONEi to


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

Bah! I'm curious as to what faster camera means... but I don't want to see if I can update my DSi. 

Curiousity is killing me!

Edit: -Gasp!- I remember Cyclo saying they weren't going to release a cart until existing ones didn't work. They assumed this firmware update would be at E3. I think Nintendo waited until the major flashcart manufacturers released their carts so they can be sure all are broken. Now Cyclo here haven't released a cart, have they? They were talking about how their method differs from AK2i etc. So, can we expect a CycloDSi to release in the coming days?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 30, 2009)

I've decided to take a video as proof for 1.4 in Australia. I can't say I've experienced the Facebook features and tested flashcarts or anything because I'd rather stay on 1.3 for now.


----------



## WioWao (Jul 30, 2009)

Theres an update for Denmark today too (all europe i guess).


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucky i update my Opera Browser yesterday, when the FW update wasn't needed to enter the DSiShop Channel


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

It's out in the UK aswell. I won't be updating.


----------



## omatic (Jul 30, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> I've decided to take a video as proof for 1.4 in Australia. I can't say I've experienced the Facebook features and tested flashcarts or anything because I'd rather stay on 1.3 for now.



I don't think anyone was saying this was a hoax.


----------



## dilav (Jul 30, 2009)

So it begins... 

Wonder whats gonna happen .


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 30, 2009)

lots of posts on this now all over the forum!


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha brilliant! Great job Nintendo! Good to see them taking an active stance on the situation.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 30, 2009)

lol so much for zero to infinity


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> lol so much for zero to infinity



Has anyone tried their M3i on 1.4 yet?


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 30, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> lol so much for zero to infinity




If your referring the the M3 ZERO ..give them a chance to release an update the cards been out less than a month and Nintendo ONLY JUST released this update!


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 30, 2009)

omatic said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I don't think so either. I just didn't want a bad reputation in case people did because I was actually the one who made the claim that there was an update in another region outside of Japan in another thread. It doesn't hurt to have the video does it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now for my opinion on the update. I actually use Facebook a lot so I really want the Facebook feature. But then again, the DSi is a gaming console so I think I'll stick to my flashcarts.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 30, 2009)

i am pretty interested in this faster camera thing, what do they mean by this? and photo upload, i guess this means that in future u can upload your junk to the net using your DSi? :S


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i am pretty interested in this faster camera thing, what do they mean by this? and photo upload, i guess this means that in future u can upload your junk to the net using your DSi? :S



Only to facebook


----------



## BlazerRazor (Jul 30, 2009)

It's a firmware update (software) and the M3i Zero is likely to be able to handle this without much sweat. As long as no hardware is upgraded it will not be a problem... it's just software update vs. software update - that means this can go on forever with updates rivalling each other.

I am sure the M3 team will fix this problem.


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 30, 2009)

... Crap. Well, we knew it had to happen eventually. Here's hoping some kind of workaround is found, but for now, we have to avoid that update like the plague. xD


----------



## oniseb (Jul 30, 2009)

The Ez Flash Vi work on 1.4 ?


----------



## lenselijer (Jul 30, 2009)

no it doesnt, all flashcards are blocked with this update.

lets see how much the supercard/m3 usb adapter is worth...


----------



## oniseb (Jul 30, 2009)

Mmmm ok, thank


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

BlazerRazor said:
			
		

> It's a firmware update (software) and the M3i Zero is likely to be able to handle this without much sweat. As long as no hardware is upgraded it will not be a problem... it's just software update vs. software update - that means this can go on forever with updates rivalling each other.
> 
> I am sure the M3 team will fix this problem.



Unfortunately, it can't go on forever. Imagine the DSi like a sinking ship, and water as a flashcart. Flashcarts are getting into the DSi through holes in the security etc. Nintendo are doing updates stop these gaps. Sooner or later, we'll run out of holes to use. We need a good way to do custom firmware, then we can put our own holes into it. I don't know much about the DSi, but there may be thousands of ways for flashcarts to work, so there might not be a rush. Or the very next update could completely block everything up so we can't do anything. Who knows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*this statement could be completely false, I'm just guessing*


----------



## WioWao (Jul 30, 2009)

I dunno if im asking a dumb question now but.. The USB thingies? They can be used if u already updated and u dont have a DSi to run fixes on. What about the Acekard 2i wont they be able to make some fix like they fixed the language bug?


----------



## larssini (Jul 30, 2009)

i've updated the DSi before i know that v1.4E blocks flashcards...

can m3 adapter fix it??


----------



## larssini (Jul 30, 2009)

but, can M3 Adapter make the m3i zero working?

or is it not possible???


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 30, 2009)

Let's wait and see


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope Cyclo unveil their secret soon... I also hope M3i still works since I only just bought it.


----------



## BlazerRazor (Jul 30, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> BlazerRazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree to a certain point. Security holes tend to live throughout the usage period of hardware - they will always emerge - but it will get harder and harder to discover them. Lets hope another way of hacking will make this easier - a permanent security hole would be ideal. Everything can't be fixed with software updates.


----------



## elfsander (Jul 30, 2009)

You can only enter the DSi store after you do the update. Also I don't have any DSi flashcards (and will not get any) so I'll update.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 30, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> I hope Cyclo unveil their secret soon... I also hope M3i still works since I only just bought it.



Like told earlier:
- M3i Zero and Supercard DS ONEi -> Also blocked!
- Just like any other R4i clone out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (for those R4 lovers whoi like to know!)


----------



## elfsander (Jul 30, 2009)

As a side note, I'm really happy that Nintendo finally has a good way to make piracy harder. This way more developpers will be interested in the DS platform, which will bring more (quality) games.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 30, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Placeholder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes this has been confirmed about the M3i Zero but as mentioned Wait for the update like everyone else remember this is the new card on the block less than a month old on the retail market!


----------



## omatic (Jul 30, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> omatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, doesn't hurt. And I agree, I'm not so impressed by the features added by 1.4 that it would warrant an update.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 30, 2009)

Let's wait and see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I update my Japanese DSi to 1.4 and kept my EU DSi on 1.3


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who confirmed the M3i is dead?


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 30, 2009)

Not dead, it just doesn't work anymore after the update!


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

That's what I meant... 

I haven't seen anyone post that the M3i is definitely not working. I've only seen Normmatt say "and likely m3ri wont"


----------



## Gullwing (Jul 30, 2009)

Just updated my European DS... and my R4i SDHC is blocked... Hahahaha... By the way R4i can be fixed via a firmware version... right???


----------



## elfsander (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrong.

You can only change the loader of the R4i, not the firmware.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jul 30, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Just updated my European DS... and my R4i SDHC is blocked... Hahahaha... By the way R4i can be fixed via a firmware version... right???



Nope


----------



## Gullwing (Jul 30, 2009)

I meant the R4i's firmware/loader....
EDIT: You are kidding, right??? If the cart is up datable it surely can break the DS's protection by disguising itself...


----------



## danweb (Jul 30, 2009)

no! the r4i is blocked for good with new update


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2009)

lol i'm laughing right now because a lot of people jumped head first into buying a flashcart for their DSi i knew this would happen when all the new Dsi  flashcarts were brought onto the scene, you should know how aggressive nintendo are when it come to updates especially on the Wii, why did people think that nintendo will give you a free ride on the DSi? 

i am going to wait a very long time till there is a flashcart that bypass all the updates that nintendo throw on the DSi so to make sure it is future proof, i'm also pretty sure that some of the DSi flashcart companies knew that nintendo was going to update but wanted to make a quick buck from buyers by making them buy a flashcart that they knew that will be blocked in the next update, a shame really.


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> lol i'm laughing right now because a lot of people jumped head first into buying a flashcart for their DSi i knew this would happen when all the new Dsi  flashcarts were brought onto the scene, you should know how aggressive nintendo are when it come to updates especially on the Wii, why did people think that nintendo will give you a free ride on the DSi?
> 
> i am going to wait a very long time till there is a flashcart that bypass all the updates that nintendo throw on the DSi so to make sure it is future proof, i'm also pretty sure that some of the DSi flashcart companies knew that nintendo was going to update but wanted to make a quick buck from buyers by making them buy a flashcart that they knew that will be blocked in the next update, a shame really.



We don't NEED to update though, theres nothing worth updating for. So I'm laughing at you laughing for no reason.


----------



## danweb (Jul 30, 2009)

no. r4i is blocked for good


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> I hope Cyclo unveil their secret soon... I also hope M3i still works since I only just bought it.



i think cyclo are holding back and see what nintendo are doing with the updates first which is a good thing to do instead of rushing out a flashcart to make a quick buck.


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

Yup, read my little theory I posted on page 1. I think Cyclo's card will still work.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 30, 2009)

oniseb said:
			
		

> Mmmm ok, thank


The team is  currently working on it. 
Stay tuned for a boostrap/bootloader update and perhaps also a firmware update.
A kernel update is not required i think.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> We don't NEED to update though, theres nothing worth updating for. So I'm laughing at you laughing for no reason.



eventually you are going to HAVE to update when more newer games come out that require it, so i think you will be the one that will be left out. lol btw i am not the one who has brought a DSi where nintendo can force any update they want onto your system, have fun.


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, if future games will demand that update, then I guess DSlite users are on the safeside, aren't they?


----------



## Gullwing (Jul 30, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> lol i'm laughing right now because a lot of people jumped head first into buying a flashcart for their DSi i knew this would happen when all the new Dsi  flashcarts were brought onto the scene, you should know how aggressive nintendo are when it come to updates especially on the Wii, why did people think that nintendo will give you a free ride on the DSi?
> 
> i am going to wait a very long time till there is a flashcart that bypass all the updates that nintendo throw on the DSi so to make sure it is future proof, i'm also pretty sure that some of the DSi flashcart companies knew that nintendo was going to update but wanted to make a quick buck from buyers by making them buy a flashcart that they knew that will be blocked in the next update, a shame really.


I'm so happy that the flashcart is not mine... I will be waiting for some time... so that "hackers" find a way to load homebrew/games from the DS's SD slot.


----------



## RalphUp (Jul 30, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> I meant the R4i's firmware/loader....
> EDIT: You are kidding, right??? If the cart is up datable it surely can break the DS's protection by disguising itself...



No mate... your screwed as the saying goes. the Boot loader on the R4i is not updatable only the cart OS firmware.
Only a few carts like the M3 Zero have an updatable Boot loader, but we have to wait for them to find a fix and then release a new F_CORE.DAT file.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Well, if future games will demand that update, then I guess DSlite users are on the safeside, aren't they?



yep, i still have mine, i won't be getting a DSi for a very long time.


----------



## dreassica (Jul 30, 2009)

Good thing I have an updatable ezvi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll just wait for it to be fixed there then ill update to 1.4


----------



## Gullwing (Jul 30, 2009)

The info on GBATemp's portal says that the update is live Japan and Australia... While I updated it living in Europe... Also the firmware is 1.4E


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 30, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha cool.
Then there's just one more thing to say: You got officially PWNED, you DSi Users!


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 30, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> The info on GBATemp's portal says that the update is live Japan and Australia... While I updated it living in Europe... Also the firmware is 1.4E


Agree. I have also this update available on my DSi 1.3E. Not done yet. 
Waiting for the EZVi update before.


----------



## Flame (Jul 30, 2009)

was they any big bugs with 1.3? if not there isn't any point to updating to 1.4 anyway, i don't use facebook and my phones has a 5 mega pixel camera.


----------



## lincruste (Jul 30, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another more constructive thing to say: never update anything before you get sure you won't get owned.
And yes, DS Lite users are safe since the firmware can't be software-only  overwritten.


----------



## Quick-zeno (Jul 30, 2009)

FUCK!

I need to call everyone i sold an acekard 2i now......


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 30, 2009)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> was they any big bugs with 1.3? if not there isn't any point to updating to 1.4 anyway, i don't use facebook and my phones has a 5 mega pixel camera.



Won't be a major problem until games start shipping with a firmware update on them, or require a certain firmware to play online.


----------



## RalphUp (Jul 30, 2009)

presumably the update will only come on DSi enabled games or dual function games like the UBISOFT carts. therefore you would have to use an original catridge anyhow, as these images dont boot on a DSi anyhow.


----------



## elfsander (Jul 30, 2009)

Or if you want to buy a DSiWare game. Which is impossible if you don't update.


----------



## kaythanksbye2 (Jul 30, 2009)

So there will never be another way to get the Acekard 2i to work after this update? Glad I still have my DS Lite, but that really sucks!!


----------



## Man18 (Jul 30, 2009)

as long as it doesnt force the update i will be fine. im far to lazy to update just about everything.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha fools why is everybody suprised?
I knew this was going to happen 
Nintendo has won this round lets see if the flashcarts dev can kick nintendo


----------



## RalphUp (Jul 30, 2009)

elfsander said:
			
		

> Or if you want to buy a DSiWare game. Which is impossible if you don't update.




Duh! I was talking about a forced update, i.e. you put the game cart in and like the Wii Discs they wont boot the Game until you perform the firmware update. the shoppiong channel just wont run until you manually upgrade the firmware.


----------



## Flame (Jul 30, 2009)

am i right in thinking that the 1.4 might never be cracked? so no new carts ever again , all new DSi will have 1.4 and no way of downgrading back to 1.3? so people who got the DSi with 1.3 are the winners?


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jul 30, 2009)

dreassica said:
			
		

> Good thing I have an updatable ezvi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the EZFlash Vi actually updateable?

If so, then I'll wait to update to DSi4.0 and see how the EZVi team goes at an updated firmware for that first.


----------



## elfsander (Jul 30, 2009)

Effectively it's the same. 

Do you want to play new DSi exclusive games? You need to update.

Well, ofcourse, you could stick with the old firmware and your DSi flashcard which only works in DS mode... Well, then you shouldn't have bought a DSi.


----------



## kedest (Jul 30, 2009)

This was bound to happen, so no suprise there.
I'll just stick to my DS Lite, I'm not interested in the DSi at all.


----------



## Flame (Jul 30, 2009)

elfsander said:
			
		

> Effectively it's the same.
> 
> Do you want to play new DSi exclusive games? You need to update.
> 
> Well, ofcourse, you could stick with the old firmware and your DSi flashcard which only works in DS mode... *Well, then you shouldn't have bought a DSi*.



when i wrote my post, i thought this post hasn't got a loophope......


but then again maybe the 1.3 is the only way to hack the DSi in to DSi mode.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 30, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> This was bound to happen, so no suprise there.
> I'll just stick to my DS Lite, I'm not interested in the DSi at all.



If you're not interested in the DSi at all, why're you in this thread?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A "custom firmware" might work for the DSi but then it would end up like the PSP. And for those that have a un-updateable flashcard, you should've just waited instead of jumping head first into getting a flashcard for the DSi. Now you just wasted $15 on something you can't use on your DSi anymore. Unless you updated of course, if you didn't update it they'll probably make you do it anyway if you want to access the DSiShop or whatever its called.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 30, 2009)

Good thing I held off buying a flashcard for now then I guess


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2009)

Now we'll see if all those DSi flashcards claiming firmware-updateability will be really useful against Nintendo's updates.


----------



## elfsander (Jul 30, 2009)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> elfsander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no such thing possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The DS mode of the DSi is like the GameCube mode of the Wii. And this blocks only the flashcards, I think the recent hack from Team Twiizer is still possible.


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 30, 2009)

Meh, Facebook...add also Twitter/Twitpic, and then we can maybe talk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Micro$oft also does this). I also don't get this...why would this be a good idea? I mean, I searched once with my DSi in the City for Hotspots, found a few ones which should work (Starbucks, McDonald) and I couldn't get in. I tried 10 times, no way. So WHY would this be a good idea, if it only works when you're at home? You better do it on the PC then, much faster.

@The Flashcard-Thingy: Meh...if I can't sold my DSi on Ebay (I'm trying desperate to sell it, none wants it), I'll wait for a custom Firmware, like the Psp. I think we'll see something like that in the near future...


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah, i am waiting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope m3i0 and scds1i live up to what they claim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



go pirates


----------



## markvn (Jul 30, 2009)

If the M3 team can upgrade there card, I think I'm going to buy a M3i zero....
Now I have a EZ Flash Vi for 4 months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really hope someone can fix it, because I wanna upgrade my DSi, I love it to buy DSiware games...

PS: maybe a stupid question, but why only facebook, why not twitter and hyves?


----------



## hoist20032002 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok,Here's a question that we all must ask(Only the people who bought the Supercard Onei and the M3i Zero) What if the flashers don't flash over for the new Nintendo upgrade? Then what do we do?


----------



## funem (Jul 30, 2009)

So effectively all retailers with AK2i ( and equivalent cards ) in stock, are sitting on potentially unsellable stock as new DSi's will no doubt have 1.4 as standard and they also cant sell a card that if you don't upgrade your firmware would stop you using one of the DSi's features that set it apart from the DSL, namely the online shop. Only the firmware upgradable carts will be sellable if they can be patched round this... Thinking about this you may find some retailers drop certain cards, which means patchable or not this will have a major impact on the flash scene....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 30, 2009)

LAWLZ!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's be honest here, why do you think Nintendo added a update system inside an handheld? To prove their point that you can't play roms on their new DSi!


----------



## jeffro (Jul 30, 2009)

Acekard can update their card too. Only problem is you need a active ds to run the update. Unless they release a standalone usb loader.


----------



## emigre (Jul 30, 2009)

out of curiosity does the iplayer still work? Or did Nintendo block that out as well?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 30, 2009)

meh. consoles usually get hacked. i wouldnt be surprised if a new ezflash vi bootloader update came out right now.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2009)

emigre said:
			
		

> out of curiosity does the iplayer still work? Or did Nintendo block that out as well?



BLOCKED


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 30, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> yeah, i am waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, if they gave up and your DSi flashcart turns out to be useless, will u be using them as shuttlecock and start to play badminton with your family?


----------



## ilovengage (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice from Nintendo that they released this update BEFORE releasing Flipnote Studios or one of the interesting DSiWare games in Europe (Mighty Flip Champs, Mini Mario, ...)


----------



## elfsander (Jul 30, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not official licensed by Nintendo. So go figure.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have no problem with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my DSi is still a virgin


----------



## hoist20032002 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so glad that I didn't update mine yet. lmao......Also a DSi virgin as well


----------



## ibis_87 (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't really get peole making fun of those who's bought early flashcards for the DSi. If I spent $15 and played, say, 15 games from my flashcard instead of buying the real carts and I gonna play like 15 more before I'm really forced to update, where's my loss? I've saved a PILE of money. Leaving alone all the issues of importing great titles from Japan, like the recent Kingdom Hearts and Dragon Quest. So, if some new flashcarts are really update-proof, why not to get one? The previous one has payed off like 10 times by now.


Just being curious- if I have an Acekard 2i and still 1.3J, is there any chance to bypass the block by the update? Any technical gurus here?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 30, 2009)

Well that's just fucking great now isn't it? I have to choose between not being allowed to buy any DSiWare or not being able to use my AK2i.

I hope Team Acekard is quick.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2009)

Call me cynical but I think Nintendo has had the ability to block these dsi type flashcarts since very early on in the game. Possibly since the Acekard solution to the dsi. I'm guessing they've stalled the update to sell more units (dsi's.) 
I'm a little annoyed because I've ordered one of the brand name cards too. I'm guessing it'll be exactly like when a new game comes out that won't work on the DSlite. 2-3 days, possibly a week and everything will be back to normal.


----------



## hoist20032002 (Jul 30, 2009)

Do any of you fine ladies and gentlemen here think that Nintendo will update the DSi frequently like oh maybe once or twice every couple of weeks? What might be shitty from Nintendo is: What if they send another NDi update right after we get our new bootcode/bootscrap,firmware and whatknot? It will be pointless if Nintendo outwitts the smartest game hackers and programmers.....Anybody think I have something here?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm guessing they will be frequent, I don't know for sure. I'm guessing and this is not an educated guess that Nintendo have a whole department employing at least 50-100 people working on these things so it'll be a battle.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 30, 2009)

hoist20032002 said:
			
		

> Do any of you fine ladies and gentlemen here think that Nintendo will update the DSi frequently like oh maybe once or twice every couple of weeks? What might be shitty from Nintendo is: What if they send another NDi update right after we get our new bootcode/bootscrap,firmware and whatknot? It will be pointless if Nintendo outwitts the smartest game hackers and programmers.....Anybody think I have something here?


Nintendo are not really keen on releasing updates so frequently, it takes them a lot of testing to ensure they don't release an update that potentially bricks thousands of wiis the world over.
And they usually do not release an update for the same of piracy protection either.

So in other words, we do have a piracy arms race here, but it's going to be a slow one.


----------



## blahman (Jul 30, 2009)

hoist20032002 said:
			
		

> Do any of you fine ladies and gentlemen here think that Nintendo will update the DSi frequently like oh maybe once or twice every couple of weeks? What might be shitty from Nintendo is: What if they send another NDi update right after we get our new bootcode/bootscrap,firmware and whatknot? It will be pointless if Nintendo outwitts the smartest game hackers and programmers.....Anybody think I have something here?



Don't worry. It won't happen. A few doods at nintendo won't stand a chance against a global army of determined nerds as long as mountain dew and pizza exists.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone want to start work on a Phantom Hourglass hack?


----------



## FaSMaN (Jul 30, 2009)

Just checked the US store, and it doesnt have a update yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm still using a Acecard 2i but bought a SC DSone 3 weeks ago but its stuck at customs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope they don't confiscate it or know what it is *Holds thumbs*

PS Im in South africa but my DSi is imported from the US


----------



## hoist20032002 (Jul 30, 2009)

All I'm saying is that they might do a consecutive update after this one to stall our next update to happen so they can slow us down enough to get their update to happen again.....Them big Nintendo fat cats might have a plan this time around with the DSi.


----------



## ThePengwin (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, i just registered, ive been viewing the site a long time, but havent felt the need to post. i have an AUS DSi and the update has stopped my AceKard2i from booting.

The AK team did say something like they are working ofn a fix in their forums: Topic on AK forum

I am hopeful that it will work again, as i cant even find games that i used mine for, which i would glady pay for if i could


----------



## hoist20032002 (Jul 30, 2009)

They might even make us have mandatory updates for our DSi's.....If that happens....Looks like the Team SC and Team M3 might have some full time work ahead of them.


----------



## playallday (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm shocked that it's been this long before they blocked them!


----------



## halljames (Jul 30, 2009)

Come on Supercard Team, be the first with your upgrade


----------



## funem (Jul 30, 2009)

halljames said:
			
		

> Come on Supercard Team, be the first with your upgrade



It shouldnt matter who is first...  just as long as its possible and it works....


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't care who is first. All the matters is that they are dedicated to trying to make it work, if at all possible.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 30, 2009)

Nintendo joins sony in the fight against piracy. Unfortunately, pirates always win.


----------



## Amer (Jul 30, 2009)

bobrules said:
			
		

> Nintendo joins sony in the fight against piracy. Unfortunately, pirates always win.


Well, Sony won...With PS3.


----------



## markvn (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you know if EZ flash is also going to bring out a fix for this? (for EZ flash V(i)?)
I really hope, and if they didn't, let's hope someone can hack the DSi....


----------



## Link5084 (Jul 30, 2009)

See guys? That's why Team Cyclops did a good job for waiting on this. I think all of you guys are pretty pissed your flashcart won't work with the latest update. Also there is no point buying an M3i Zero, looks like you guys are in a tight situation here.

Think before you buy.



			
				nicky041192 said:
			
		

> perhaps smoother camera? unlesss someone hacks the firmware like waninkoko did with 4.1 for wii.



It will never, NEVER happen. You deserve it for buying a DSi flashcart so soon.


----------



## Santee (Jul 30, 2009)

This is exactly why I haven't bought a DSi yet I would have had not to update to keep my flashcart working which in turn made my DSi just a DS lite with a camera.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 30, 2009)

Amer said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, who knows maybe we will have a 512mb cartidge someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when nintendo guess to just screw it, lets be like sony and have us some giant cartidges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (unfortunately, when trimed, that extra 256mb of size gets deleted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Technik (Jul 30, 2009)

Dang and i JUST signed up for facebook last night. Good thing I got my m3i zero a few days ago. Now we wait


----------



## nonnonnon (Jul 30, 2009)

Come on now m3 team!
I just got my m3i zero (25 july) and i don't want to buy a new one already! 

But on the light side: the M3 team will probably release a fix on no time (i hope!)
I don't need to update (dont have a facebook acount and 'never' use the camera)

The only games that has dsi exlusive functions are cooking games (i prefer a good book instead)

and last but not least. Pirates 'always' win


----------



## markvn (Jul 30, 2009)

From the EZ-flash forum:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Explanation/guide.
> *The EZ5i, unlike most other carts, is able to update the core/internal loader (ostensibly as a means to counteract any DSi updates)* which controls how the EZ5i interacts with the DS and memory card as well as the internal hardware.
> To use simply extract the .nds file to the root of the card (the first directory as in e:\ or wherever your card reader puts the memory card) run it and follow the on screen instructions. Users are strongly advised to have a fully charged DS before undertaking this.
> If your cart says no need to update you can just delete the file: the updates are sometimes geared towards specific models of the EZ5i.



So the EZ Flash Vi is also able to update the core loader, so I think a update will come soon!!!


----------



## Zantom07 (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone know if the M3 team are actually working on the second F_CORE? Sorry if this was said earlier, but I haven't read all 9 pages.


----------



## markvn (Jul 30, 2009)

From the EZ-flash forum:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Explanation/guide.
> *The EZ5i, unlike most other carts, is able to update the core/internal loader (ostensibly as a means to counteract any DSi updates)* which controls how the EZ5i interacts with the DS and memory card as well as the internal hardware.
> To use simply extract the .nds file to the root of the card (the first directory as in e:\ or wherever your card reader puts the memory card) run it and follow the on screen instructions. Users are strongly advised to have a fully charged DS before undertaking this.
> If your cart says no need to update you can just delete the file: the updates are sometimes geared towards specific models of the EZ5i.



So the EZ Flash Vi is also able to update the core loader, so I think a update will come soon!!!


----------



## datroubler (Jul 30, 2009)

But if you have no DS and only a DSi?


----------



## funem (Jul 30, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> See guys? That's why Team Cyclops did a good job for waiting on this. I think all of you guys are pretty pissed your flashcart won't work with the latest update. Also there is no point buying an M3i Zero, looks like you guys are in a tight situation here.
> 
> Think before you buy.
> 
> ...




This whole thread seems to be littered with silly comments... "Team Cyclops did a god job in waiting for this"... so its official they waited is it ? So will they also be waiting for the next firmware update before they release a cart or maybe the one after that to do an extra fine job of it ? And you also see no point in buying an M3 Zero, why is that, its firmware can be upgraded, its the same day as Nintendo releases the update to the DSi, one would expect someone making comments like you did to be sure of the fact the M3 zero isn't ever going to work until its confirmed, else you run the risk of looking foolish making such statements....


----------



## Amer (Jul 30, 2009)

datroubler said:
			
		

> But if you have no DS and only a DSi?


Then don't update it, before we'll get any flashcart update.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha, well that just blows a donkey now doesn't it.

Sucks for all the people who didn't buy the SC ONEi or the M3i

I still wish I had a DSi though


----------



## doyama (Jul 30, 2009)

markvn said:
			
		

> From the EZ-flash forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Though I would think that this would only work if the DSi was running an older version of the firmware. So you would update the EZflash first, then upgrade the DSi. But if you bought a new DSi with say 1.4 pre-installed, or foolishly updated your firmware, you'd have no way to bootstrap the firmware upgrade.

The M3i Zero seems to have a slight advantage here, since it can theoretically be upgraded offline. However I do somewhat detest it's design decision to use some bizarre proprietary USB connector to do this.

We'll have to see how each cart handles this new wrinkle.


----------



## GentleFist (Jul 30, 2009)

if games werent this expensive there wouldnt be less piracy...
all that next gen is shit u pay like 120€ for 2 ps3 games thats the price for a ps2...
its k if the console is expensive cause you pay only once

but it sucks when your games cost more than your clothing or other more important things

--> next gen = crap


----------



## Defiance (Jul 30, 2009)

Well..  Looks like I either have to wait for AKAIO/Acekard team to make an update, or for Waninkoko to make a custom firmware, to only get the needed files like he did on the Wii.

Also, are these carts _completely_ blocked, or can you still see them when you boot up the DSi?  (Just not able to use them.)


----------



## Noobix (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone taking bets on which team will release an update first ?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jul 30, 2009)

NOA will release a 1.4.1U DSi firmware when the fashcart makers counter the 1.4 EU, JP, AU update. On or before flipnote studio release. The firmware are simultaneously distributed to specific regions if it's a main update. otherwise, there's a delay for minor update for each region.


----------



## ThePengwin (Jul 30, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Also, are these carts _completely_ blocked, or can you still see them when you boot up the DSi?  (Just not able to use them.)
> 
> Inserting the cart shows the icon and correct cart title, but selecting and booting the cart it fades the screen to black saying:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 30, 2009)

doyama said:
			
		

> Though I would think that this would only work if the DSi was running an older version of the firmware. So you would update the EZflash first, then upgrade the DSi. But if you bought a new DSi with say 1.4 pre-installed, or foolishly updated your firmware, you'd have no way to bootstrap the firmware upgrade.
> 
> The M3i Zero seems to have a slight advantage here, since it can theoretically be upgraded offline. However I do somewhat detest it's design decision to use some bizarre proprietary USB connector to do this.
> 
> We'll have to see how each cart handles this new wrinkle.


The EZVi is fully upgradable on DSi/*DSlite/DS*.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't update unless you own an M3i Zero or Super Card DSONEi and the teams have put out updates to bypass the flashcart block. I don't give a damn about the camera right now, though Facebook on the DSi is pretty handy for me.


----------



## WioWao (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol @ all the guys saying "Hah u got pwned for buying flashcart so early  bla bla blaohmdsutrbsupohrodt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


			
				ibis_87 said:
			
		

> I don't really get peole making fun of those who's bought early flashcards for the DSi. If I spent $15 and played, say, 15 games from my flashcard instead of buying the real carts and I gonna play like 15 more before I'm really forced to update, where's my loss? I've saved a PILE of money. Leaving alone all the issues of importing great titles from Japan, like the recent Kingdom Hearts and Dragon Quest. So, if some new flashcarts are really update-proof, why not to get one? The previous one has payed off like 10 times by now.
> Also whats up with the hating on all DSi/DSiowners ? O.o
> 
> ...jealousy is an ugly thing


----------



## halljames (Jul 30, 2009)

Wouldnt it be funny though if the exisitng cards were NOT able to be updated sufficently to get past Nintendo.  I mean, that will make my DSi a DSiWare only device as I do not own any original cartridges for the DS.  I have never felt the need to buy games for the DS as they are a waste of money most of the time.  I do buy games for my PSP though.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't say I'm terribly surprised by the news, but this could blow up in Nintendo's face for a couple reasons:

DSL is cheaper than DSi, and as it is concurrent selling, pirates may just go straight for DSLs.
The flashcart teams (well one of them) well come up a workaround, and then the other teams will reverse engineer the workaround, which we'll just see a PSP type situation with CFW/workarounds.


----------



## markvn (Jul 30, 2009)

Guys, is it very smart of Nintendo? I think it isn't, I should complain it:
Because you can't use you're flashcard anymore if you update, much people aren't going to do it.
And because they are not updating their DSi, they couldn't go to the DSi shop, so then that people can't download DSiware.
And if they can't buy DSiware, Nintendo gets fewer money then normally


----------



## filix (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Defiance (Jul 30, 2009)

filix said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/zolxsNVAtzw



What does that have to do with anything?

Anyway, is it possible to make a custom firmware/updater so that only the important files are needed?  (I forgot to ask in my other reply.)


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 30, 2009)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> if games werent this expensive there wouldnt be less piracy...
> all that next gen is shit u pay like 120€ for 2 ps3 games thats the price for a ps2...
> its k if the console is expensive cause you pay only once
> 
> ...




what planet do you live on ?! €120 for 2 PS3 games!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you need to goto another store!  

If you shop around you can get them quite cheaply new or cheaper Preowned!

If you take a look at what games are being pirated even the damn budget titles get pirated!!!

So price of games is NOT the issue with piracy at all! 


Anyhow back on topic the updates for the cards will be out when they are out and not before..you will find out soon enough no doubt on here!

If you bought a budget DSi flash card and updated and now its not working ... then that's just too bad no one can predict the future ...So stop complaining ...we all expected this to happen it was just a matter of time .. we even discussed the What if scenario on the forum.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 30, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> markvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you for using my name for this update

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=161180&hl=
"...It could be the month we are all waiting for that the Big N will finally release the worst nightmare of hackers...."
"....So pack those updatable flashcarts like Acekard 2i, EZ Flash Vi, SUPERCARD DS ONEi and the latest (as of writing) the M3i Zero....."

though it says december, I believe it's a couple of months when I posted the topic and this COUPE OF MONTHS is a little sooner. Dont ya think?

I did hinted that it's an anti-flashcart update, right?


----------



## anaxs (Jul 30, 2009)

imm not updating
i dont mind a slow camera and i dont care bout uploadin pics on face book

i have a computer to do that


----------



## Elritha (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll give it until the end of the week for some work around to be found by the flashcarts that can be updated in some way.

Can't really blame Nintendo for trying to stamp this out. Though I do feel it is too little too late by this stage in the DS' life cycle.


----------



## Potat4o (Jul 30, 2009)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> Anyone want to start work on a Phantom Hourglass hack?


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## panacamanana (Jul 30, 2009)

If you go to the DSi settings and go to system update it says that there is an update available, but when you try to get it, it says that your DSi is currently up-to-date.


----------



## WioWao (Jul 30, 2009)

Potat4o said:
			
		

> Saturnplanet5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there actually some kind of securityleak in Phantom Hourglass or is people just starting to think that all zeldagames includes a way to hack something? O.o


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

America won't get it until the flashcart people have already created a workaround.


----------



## Gamer4life (Jul 30, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> markvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Thoughts exactly


----------



## Dimensional (Jul 30, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> America won't get it until the flashcart people have already created a workaround.


Well, let's just hope that the flashcart developers make it difficult for Nintendo do update that patch to stop them.


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 30, 2009)

The easiest thing to do would simply be: nothing. If it is true NoA is waiting for flashcart developers to create a fix, so they can patch that. Then don't make a fix for a long time. Nintendo can't hold back these features for too long, right? If nobody releases a patch, Nintendo will just have to release the patch in America.

Of course someone could have just guessed that NoA is waiting for the flashcart developers, maybe Nintendo will release in the USA over the weekend...


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Jul 30, 2009)

I think a lot of people are looking at this the wrong way, this is a good thing. Hackers need a challenge to be motivated, just look at the PSP scene a year ago. Sony and people like Dark AleX were constantly going at it. I'm sure this constant cat and mouse game will produce some satisfying results on the DSi


----------



## Insighto (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, so all Flashcarts currently will not work on the DSI with a 1.4 update (I won't update because I have an R4I).
But can anyone give me like a list of flashcarts that can update firmwares and possibly go around the 1.4 update, so far I know that R4i and iTouch2 cannot firmwares, (so I'm screwed) and that the AK2i, EZVi, M3iZero, SCDS1 can. But are those the only ones currently that can update the firmwares, or are there more flashcarts out there currently that can?


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 30, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a big facepalm for anyone who has one.

maybe a future firmware downgrader ?


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jul 30, 2009)

SHIT!

And I just ordered my iTouch 2 ;_;


----------



## ShocWave (Jul 30, 2009)

I just ordered 2 M3i Zero's. One already shipped, but I'm tempted to cancel the 2nd order and wait it out for now.


----------



## zacreea (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a r4 a ds lite and going to get dsi. i was going to order the dsi and sell my ds lite i guess i will have to keep two systems








  well


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 30, 2009)

panacamanana said:
			
		

> If you go to the DSi settings and go to system update it says that there is an update available, but when you try to get it, it says that your DSi is currently up-to-date.


Learn to read pl0x, it's not out in NA regions yet.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 30, 2009)

Tempers to your cars. The race has begun. Hurry, Nintendo's in lead. 

So far only 2 flashcard manufacturers stated as a feature to their card that they will work around Nintendo's "possible" FW updates. That "possible" nightmare has now become reality. So the M3iZero & SuperCard DS ONEi should be coming with update soon. Or will the AKAIO Team pull out as the underdog and release an update before anyone else does (Not Likely but that would AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Yet, there is still hope from the CycloDS Team and they may triumph with their new release of the CycloDS card for the DSi, still to be announced. 

Who knows? its anyone's game now. 

~ Jon


----------



## Rayder (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know, I just keep thinking that there is a VERY simple solution to this problem, especially for those who have the "i" carts that don't even have the possibility of being updated to ever work again on the DSi.....shelf the DSi and get yourself a DSlite.  Those "i" carts WILL work in a DSlite, and it's not like any of those carts unlocked DSi mode anyway.   And at this point, none of the DSi-enhanced games have been worth bothering with, so as far as flashcart use and piracy is concerned, what would you really miss about the DSi beyond the larger screens?  You could just use the DSi for legit stuff for the time being.


Hey, I was just thinking......wasn't it some fishing game or something like that which was used as the bootstrap to get "i" carts working?  I wonder, does the legit version of that fishing game still work in a DSi?  I don't know, I thought that was an interesting question to pose.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 30, 2009)

not sure how legit the M3i forum is on the link thats on the handheld sources forum  link   (forum button is on the left)  .....

but ..I posted a message on there regarding the M3i Zero being blocked by the new update 

this is the response I got by the admin there  ..



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Posted on # July 30, 2009, 3:05 pm
> 
> admin
> 
> ...



If its an official Forum  then M3 Team are looking into this now


----------



## rockinreject (Jul 30, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Well..  Looks like I either have to wait for AKAIO/Acekard team to make an update, or for Waninkoko to make a custom firmware, to only get the needed files like he did on the Wii.
> 
> Also, are these carts _completely_ blocked, or can you still see them when you boot up the DSi?  (Just not able to use them.)



My M3i0 is detected on my dsi, but when you try boot you get an error message.

I think its cleverly released with Flipnote Studios round the corner!! ( Fingers Crossed )


----------



## joe2001 (Jul 30, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> I hope Cyclo unveil their secret soon... I also hope M3i still works since I only just bought it.



Same here mate - but I aint risking updating my DSi to 1.4 to find out. Besides, Facebook is just another fad & I don't need a faster camera function.

Nuff said


----------



## NextStep (Jul 30, 2009)

i was wondering why it took so long to load GBAtemp...

well, still using the old DS lite, so no effect for me.

however, it seems like Nintendo is really set on taking on flash carts (and for good reason).
my guess is that it'll get unblocked, that's what always seems to happen.

let's see how they respond.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 30, 2009)

I foresee this being a very frustrating fight for DSi users and cart makers in general, considering they can make updates mandatory and frequent, so cart makers don't have time to send a fix before the next update rolls out.


----------



## luisedgarf (Jul 30, 2009)

Amer said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe they're trying to say to us "screw you guys" in polite language.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jul 30, 2009)

luisedgarf said:
			
		

> Amer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, arrogant and racist much?


----------



## luisedgarf (Jul 30, 2009)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> Wow, arrogant and racist much?



Nope, Just to be realist about the situation about hacking the PS3.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jul 30, 2009)

luisedgarf said:
			
		

> SargeSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just the whole "Japanese will always be smarter than ANY Westerner" statement I find offensive.  Just because someone is from a particular race or culture does not guarantee that they will be smarter than another.  While on average, it may be true, there are ALWAYS exceptions.  There are many Westerners who DO start learning from the cradle, because, you know, their parents actually CARE.

That being said, they've apparently done an impressive job with the copy protection and whatnot.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 30, 2009)

Even though the 1.4 isn't out here, I'm glad I didn't buy a flashcart.  I'll probably wait for an exploit anyways, it will only be a matter of time and progress is looking like it's coming along fast at this point.  So I'm hoping this just comes now for the faster camera XD (although I don't have Facebook and don't plan to get one either)



			
				luisedgarf said:
			
		

> Amer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo is Japanese too you know... XD


----------



## G2K (Jul 30, 2009)

The EZ Flash Vi will be fixable once a new hole is found, right?


----------



## funem (Jul 30, 2009)

luisedgarf said:
			
		

> Amer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe Nintendo are using a western company to provide the next level of copy protection to the DS cartridges, so how exactly does that make the Japanese cleverer than the westerner ? pretty racist remark if you ask me.


----------



## Islay (Jul 30, 2009)

Amer said:
			
		

> [quote name='bobrules' post='2154960' date='Jul 30 2009, 05:56
> 
> 
> It´s very difficult for a lazy amoral western nerd  can win against a bunch of Japanese who have studied since they learned to read and write from the cradle. They will ALWAYS be more smarter than any westerner.





*MORE SMARTER* ROFL, that was quite a way of putting it, it should be  "they are always smarter*

Anyway that is the most retarded thing I've ever heard, there will alway be people better at thing, its not defined to a race on who can program better, it the person with the most Vision and inspiration that wins most of the time in this world.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jul 30, 2009)

ilovengage said:
			
		

> Very nice from Nintendo that they released this update BEFORE releasing Flipnote Studios or one of the interesting DSiWare games in Europe (Mighty Flip Champs, Mini Mario, ...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew this was going to happen before Flipnote was released.  I actually checked Monday (27th) to see if the update was available.  Flipnote will be released next Monday (3rd) so US will probably get the update before or on that day.  I plan on getting Flipnote so I'll have to update.  I don't have a DSi flashcart, but I don't think I'm going to get one anyway.  I'll just fix my DS Lite and use that.

I'm glad to see some improvements as well.  The camera did seems quite slow, but it didn't bother me much.  I wondered when they were going to add an upload feature.  I mean they did include an SD slot so why not?  I see it's limited to facebook though. This shows it's possible for it to be a standard feature for online usage.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jul 30, 2009)

flipnote will really suck once the usual american gets access to it... i mean, they will all just draw peni$ and stuff


----------



## 5% (Jul 30, 2009)

BUT I DONT USE FACEBOOK


----------



## Technik (Jul 30, 2009)

Well this sucks. Unless you have a japanese Dsi and Flipnote studio is already out so you have no bribe. They know everybody wants it and so their releaseing them simotaniously. I was really looking for to it but now i cant use it


----------



## funem (Jul 30, 2009)

asterion said:
			
		

> BUT I DONT USE FACEBOOK



And your point is...

seriously this thread has now gone way past being useful, I don't usually say this but until there has been flashcard update, this thread is attracting so much crap, I think it should be locked....


----------



## cornaljoe (Jul 30, 2009)

Wuschmaster said:
			
		

> flipnote will really suck once the usual american gets access to it... i mean, they will all just draw peni$ and stuff



Lol, this crossed my mind as well.  I plan on using it constructively as I loved Animantee and Flickbook.  This DSiWare takes them to a whole new level and the online community seems so great.  Isn't there some kind of review they go through before releasing it online like Mario vs DK Mini?  I'm sure they will get rejected if too perverted.  Stick figure fights FTW!!!


----------



## DsHacker14 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yay you can count me in in the not updating group.. I don't really want my acekard2i to go to waste because if its blocked on my dsi then im certainly not going to play it on my dsphat D: Hopefully team twiizers can hack the firmware or something..


----------



## nonnonnon (Jul 30, 2009)

hmmm. Let's see. I don't have a facebook account, i never use the cameras. so my choise is: updating and block my m3i zero or wait a week or two and then update. Not really a hard choise. i do not se why people comes now and say "i told you so" i was perfectly aware of the posibility that Big N blocks my m3 when i bought it. i think i can handle the dramatic loss of facebook on ds a few weeks


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 30, 2009)

These might have been asked before but there are almost 200 replies to this topic already.

1.  Is there really a downside to not upgrading?  Excluding not getting the new feature obviously, but will you still be able to play games on WiFi?  Will you be able to access the shop?  And will newer DSi games have forced upgrades?
2.  Is there a chance that the "up-datable" flash card teams can't crack the new firmware?  If so, will they accept returns on their merchandise? 

Anyways, best of luck to all of those who foolishly bought a DSi.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 30, 2009)

can someone put a list togther of all DSi carts and ones that can have there kernel updated and ones that are now garbage once 1.4 is on (well can still be used on a regular DS)...


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 30, 2009)

All garbage: R4is (idk about the hyper r4i but I'm assuming they are dead), iTouch 2, DSTTi, iPlayer

Updateable: Ez Flash Vi, Supercard DS One i, M3i Zero, Acekard 2i (.... I'm assuming it can because of the language fix) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Demon 1. I'm guessing you still can go wifi (hope it won't work like the psp) Nope you can't access the shop without the update. Newer DSi games probably would require you to update to play like wii games.
2. Possible but I dunno if they would accept returns.


----------



## stab244 (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad I don't have a DSi yet... Also glad that I'm living in the US... Hmm... Maybe I'll just wait for the Cyclo team to finish up their cart.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 31, 2009)

so AceKard 2i is blocked!?

common Game Warehouse...FIX MY DAMN DSL already!!... 

then I would update my Dsi just to use for Flipnote and Warioware DIY.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this sucks...nintendo FAILED for blocking iPlayer...its cant even play ROMS!!
ITS "HARMLESS"!!!!! YOU FUCKERS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nintendo is being a dick for doing this near flipnote studio release....but

wikipedia says summer 2009...its fall now..so

Winter....Spring..Summer...

guys this probably won't be the last update.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and furthermore i think we should NOT make any fixes until flipnote studio comes out or Warioware DIY or any good DSiWare is released... because how come almost every game has protection....is always different and harder!?...because the companies watch this site..and you know it...they check this site every day and see "how the hackers are responding to their anti-piracy tools" and "how they are "fixing" it"...and how "they can make it "better" than "ours" my inside intel at Nintendo even said "oh yes, gbatemp and ds-scene and other community rom hacking sites are"watched"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guy (and girls) to tell you the truth, this site is like a double-edged sword... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBATEMP - cool for NDS and homebrew and gaming news...and a community that "fixes" anti-piracy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







GBATEMP - a place where SQUARE-ENIX, Nintendo, UbiSoft, and all the other ruthless companies can "keep tabs" on what we are "doing".. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as long as these companies can acquire our "secrets" how we "fix" their "patches"

this battle for dominion will never end!!

The Corporate Mass Video Game Industry Vs. The Rebel Pirates...who think that marked up Video game prices ((*COUGH* COUGH* MODERN WAREFARE 2)  and zero response to the public voice is enough!!!












it will be an ENDLESS DUEL*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*gundam reference


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jul 31, 2009)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> Wuschmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


animations are online right after submission with no delay


----------



## Quick-zeno (Jul 31, 2009)

Its been around 10 hours since i posted, and acekard hasn't official confirmed nudding.

@ the girl showing face book upload: I swear in your dsi menu you/somebody was sucking one...


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 31, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Updateable: Ez Flash Vi, Supercard DS One i, M3i Zero, Acekard 2i (.... I'm assuming it can because of the language fix)



Er... I have the Acekard 2i.  Hopefully this is actually updatable.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2009)

luisedgarf said:
			
		

> It´s very difficult for a lazy amoral western nerd  can win against a bunch of Japanese who have studied since they learned to read and write from the cradle. They will ALWAYS be more smarter than any westerner.


Racist twaddle. There are just as many screw ups in Japan as there are in any country. This propaganda that all Japanese are somehow smarter than any other race is just rubbish. You'll find that most of the time the Japanese have just taken someone else's idea and made it smaller and more compact and that they haven't really done much of the inventing at all. I'm a little sick of this idea that the Japanese are a race of super intelligent work dedicated super solidiers from the future just because they seem to specialize in technology.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 31, 2009)

i know...and the voice recording in Flipnote and sound inputing is cool...

its AWESOMESAUCE compared to aninimatee (or whatever its spelled)


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 31, 2009)

So do you think the Acekard 2i will need either a hardware or software update because I don't want to buy a new flashcart now when a software update is all it will need (although I didn't update yet.)

You know what I notice with Nintendo's firmware?
First they make a new firmware to block some piracy/hacking/homebrew/etc.
Then they make something that is really worth updating for so hackers will want it and when they update it will then block some of their stuff.


----------



## EpicPie (Jul 31, 2009)

USA Win.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 31, 2009)

dont throw the shit at the euro's and japanese YET EpicPie...

it will happen here...as us "westerners" love to waste hours of our time on Myspace and FaceBook...soon enough = (

in the PSP Scene...Armored Core 3 Portable and Evangelon Jo are already Anti-CFW for now...

and UBiSoft will release a Anti-piracy tool for the PSP so they can come out of "retreat" from Sony's handhend (oh noez...profiz maRginez) 

and Nintendo is going to release some "hard to hack" software for the DS

its seems that this is the year for crackdowns.....

even the FUCKING GOVERNMENT is getting in on it with the Copyright downloading shit Fines....



the game Industry needs to come to a realization here...

THINK OF THE IDEA
MAKE THE GAME
CONVINCE PEOPLE TO BUY IT WITH THEIR GODDAMN BORING COMMERCIALS (unlike the 90's)
PEOPLE BUY IT
THEY MAKE MONEY
PIRATES DON'T BUY IT
THEY DON'T MAKE AS MUCH "PROFIT" ON IT (Even though the damn game is marked up)

FUCKIN LEAVE US ALONE!!!! 

WE (as a whole) MAKE SURE "YOU" DONT MAKE TOO MUCH MONEY ON A PRODUCT AND GET GREEDY..WE KEEP YOUR PROFITS "IN CHECK"

(COUGH COUGH) **SQUARE-ENIX**)

(not you SquareSoft...*hugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*)


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 31, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> i know...and the voice recording in Flipnote and sound inputing is cool...
> 
> its AWESOMESAUCE compared to aninimatee (or whatever its spelled)


You can't really compare Animanatee which a DS homebrew to something that is DSi wareish, also Animanatee is getting updates for sound. Also there are other animating homebrews out there.

Back on topic, I heard there were performance boosts in the Opera Browser.


----------



## Roth (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, it's true. I can confirm that most of the current carts no longer work in firmware 1.4J
With that said, please take your time and browse for your favorite games at the DSiShop and Web Browser for it may be your last... /;C\

// Roth


----------



## bobrules (Jul 31, 2009)

It's gonna take a while before they come up with a fix.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jul 31, 2009)

well no shit- of course this was gonna happen!

anyway, keep your pants on everyone- this is an ongoing battle and never ends with big industry winning- not with the best of us anyway. you watch, this shit will be hacked and gone within a month.

remember when the DSI first came out? and how people freaked when flash cards didn't work? I STILL don't think that this system is worth the hassle or money. It was getting to easy for card corps and now we will see something interesting going on- there was never this much interest in this years ago.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 31, 2009)

once i get my DSL fixed at portage, Michigan, I will be more than willing to "update"  my DSi to this 1.4u (when its released) if it means Warioware D.I.Y or Flipnote Studio especially....


----------



## istian69 (Jul 31, 2009)

anyone know when will it be available here in US?


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 31, 2009)

Ninty does and we don't.


----------



## Link5084 (Jul 31, 2009)

Can someone link to what a DSi-uploaded photo on Facebook looks like?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 31, 2009)

blahman said:
			
		

> hoist20032002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big ROFL there But its soo true. 

LONG LIVE THE GLOBAL NERD ARMY


----------



## Genio16 (Jul 31, 2009)

We need a Homebrew Channel to downgrade


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 31, 2009)

yea, compared to sony, which by this point it seems they have completely given up with their current psps, nintendo really doesn't a chance... and besides im pretty sure some of those nerds apart of the revolution are working on the inside of n of japan.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 31, 2009)

yes!

VIVA-LA-RESISTANCE!!!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jul 31, 2009)

[BnC said:
			
		

> Mitchell]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I have too.  I won't update until either a fix comes out, or we find out if the firmware on the Acekard DSi is upgradeable.  I mean, can't they have like a .nds file that can update the firmware?  Even with wifi, would work


----------



## OSW (Jul 31, 2009)

There might not be all hope lost for those with non-update-able carts.

If the DSi is hacked to be able to modify firmware etc (say, eventaully after team twiizers hacking/savegame exploit), you might be able to downgrade or patch the firmware to re-enable your card.

Of course this is all theoretical. Irregardless, you'll have to wait for more hacking progress or new flashcards (which are pretty cheap anyway).


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jul 31, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> There might not be all hope lost for those with non-update-able carts.
> 
> If the DSi is hacked to be able to modify firmware etc (say, eventaully after team twiizers hacking/savegame exploit), you might be able to downgrade or patch the firmware to re-enable your card.
> 
> Of course this is all theoretical. Irregardless, you'll have to wait for more hacking progress or new flashcards (which are pretty cheap anyway).



Or just not update at all.  I don't use the DSiShop right now, and the facebook thing isn't exciting.  Not a worth-it update.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 31, 2009)

i was wondering... in order for them to improve the camera resolution, would they have to release a new version of dsi's or could they do it via a future update?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jul 31, 2009)

So, the Acekard 2i can get an update that fix this? No rushing, I haven't updated, probably never will. Nothing DSi exclusive will ever come out.

Only thing I am waiting for is Pokemon HeartGold and Pokemon SoulSilver. Sadly for Nintendo, JP, NA or EU or any other release of those games won't be DSi exclusive, so it won't force an update.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Jul 31, 2009)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> i was wondering... in order for them to improve the camera resolution, would they have to release a new version of dsi's or could they do it via a future update?


Geez.  No, it's not possible to upgrade the hardware with software, and nor will it ever be.


----------



## wchill (Jul 31, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> So, the Acekard 2i can get an update that fix this? No rushing, I haven't updated, probably never will. Nothing DSi exclusive will ever come out.
> 
> Only thing I am waiting for is Pokemon HeartGold and Pokemon SoulSilver. Sadly for Nintendo, JP, NA or EU or any other release of those games won't be DSi exclusive, so it won't force an update.



Not strictly true, if it's DSi-enhanced (or it can detect that it's running on a DSi) then it can force an update. I'd be careful of that.


----------



## ExDee (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't think they can force an update since not everyone has wi-fi.


----------



## kalmis (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh well this was bound to happen sooner or later. I got Acekard2i but are not bothered about this FW upgrade at all. Still got so many games to play in the existing catalogue.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jul 31, 2009)

I think before people can assume that hacking the DSi can be done simply, we have to remember that the DSi is not Wii or PSP here, so it won't be that easy. All we can do is simply wait, instead of coming up with theories...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jul 31, 2009)

Even a forced updated can still be aborted in the process.

Also, can Acekard 2i firmware be updated? I doubt they would have made the flashcart if it's not updatable.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jul 31, 2009)

Team Acekard are adressing the issue, I'm not sure if they're going to release a boot loader...


----------



## markvn (Jul 31, 2009)

and the Team of EZ flash?


----------



## Virgil (Jul 31, 2009)

ExDee said:
			
		

> I don't think they can force an update since not everyone has wi-fi.



Yea, its called "Through the Game" patches, kind of like what they did with Brawl and Sonic games. Pretty much, DSi owners can still be screwed over because the future games could have a forced patch, and we wouldn't really know about it.

Anyways, good job Nintendo. Now we can see what the flashcart makers are really made of. I wonder if fixing this issue will also fix Moonshell 2.5 on the SC... But hey, at least we can all try out our card writers now!

Also, the way AK2i updates, it seems to corruptible to the card to be able to work right, but I won't know till I hassle a friend to borrow his to check it out.


----------



## a2h (Jul 31, 2009)

The first thing I think of is "iPhone Dev Team vs. Apple"


----------



## shawty00 (Jul 31, 2009)

i can't wait for flipnote studio, but this update ruins it. lol. oh well


----------



## CrimsonFist (Jul 31, 2009)

Europe has not got flipnote studio today.


----------



## lincruste (Jul 31, 2009)

Da-Bomb1 said:
			
		

> jonesman99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In some circumstances a software update can improve the hardware's possibilities (ie: SDHC support, unlocking higher CPU frequencies like on Sony's PSP, FPGA reprogramming, etc...). Drivers optimizations, software interpolation of images and so on are examples of software-based improvements of a given device.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Jul 31, 2009)

lincruste said:
			
		

> Da-Bomb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may very well be so, but it's utterly impossible to increase the pixel count on an image sensor with a software update.  Regardless, the former software 'enhancements' aren't actually changing the inherent spec, but just unlocking untapped potential which already existed in the hardware.  But this was never intended to be an argument in the first place, so let's leave it at that.


----------



## ilovengage (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't get it why everyone of you is so afraid of "forced updates" with DSi exclusive or enhanced games?! I mean, when you play DSi enhanced games with a flash card it's running in DS mode, so it doesn't even know it's running on a DSi!


----------



## lincruste (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, but when you play DSi enhanced games with a _commercial _cart, those "forced updates" might be a problem, wouldn't they?


----------



## sphinx.djc (Jul 31, 2009)

Silly Nintendo! The best thing they did was give me the option to download updates for the DSi which I have NEVER done since I got it from day 1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I paid good money for my AceKard2i which works wonderfully, and what in God's name were they thinking by adding a feature to use Facebook!? I am proud to say I don't have a Facebook account, and if I did, I doubt I'd be using my DSi to access it


----------



## zeromac (Jul 31, 2009)

i cant believe everyone here is just discussing how there flashcart companies are gonna fix it..just wait and dont get the thread up to 16 pages, i mean if the companies get a fix out then they do, if they dont then well it sucks for all you pirates (hippocrite xD)


----------



## elfsander (Jul 31, 2009)

sphinx.djc said:
			
		

> Silly Nintendo! The best thing they did was give me the option to download updates for the DSi which I have NEVER done since I got it from day 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you don't have any real DSi games either.

Why did you get a DSi in the first place?


----------



## monkeym42 (Jul 31, 2009)

Quick-zeno said:
			
		

> FUCK!
> 
> I need to call everyone i sold an acekard 2i now......


hehe that i why i only sell dsl ones not dsi


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jul 31, 2009)

DSi Browser was also updated (in the DSiWare) and i updated my DSi to 1.4E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my AceKard is now finally disabled


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not really into DSiware (especially since you can't 'move' the points between Wii & DSi shop) & rather play games - so I'll not be going onto the internet any time soon & get 'upgraded'.
But I MAY still need to buy a new card anyway - My main card a DSTTi, which I guess isn't 'upgradable' - the only problem is I don't really LIKE the menu etc of the newer cards (Itouch2 / DSonei /EZFlashVi)


----------



## nonnonnon (Jul 31, 2009)

@elfsander. 

i know you did'nt ask me, but i answaring anyway.

i buyed a dsi because it has lagrer and better screens, it is more powerfull, it has dsi shop, it has two cameras for funnier gaming and my dsl was broke. on the top of that i got it for ca 130 $ wich means around 10$ more than a dsl


----------



## t__a__c__o (Jul 31, 2009)

elfsander said:
			
		

> sphinx.djc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally a sensible response. All these ppl with DSi's and flashcarts so they can play pirated DS/DSlite games with it, all boasting they won't update claiming they don't need or want any DSi functions and/or DSiware anyway... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, in response to a post earlier in this thread about how stores can't sell their stock of DSi flashcarts anymore: they can still be sold, since they'll still work on DS/DSlite.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 31, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I'm not really into DSiware (especially since you can't 'move' the points between Wii & DSi shop) & rather play games - so I'll not be going onto the internet any time soon & get 'upgraded'.
> But I MAY still need to buy a new card anyway - My main card a DSTTi, which I guess isn't 'upgradable' - the only problem is I don't really LIKE the menu etc of the newer cards (Itouch2 / DSonei /EZFlashVi)



I agree on that one, the menu's/kernels on the new flashcards all suxs, the get to complicated and user unfriendly.

Why would i choose CycloDS Evo / Edge / DSTT / R4?
- Simple user friendly menu's
- No 6 handlings to enable cheats or igr or other stuff
- No 20 menu options, where 15 are never used


----------



## funem (Jul 31, 2009)

Just out of interest as I didn't update yet.... what is new on the EU DSi ware this week ? As of late its been a pile of poo+. Those "little bit of...." games are an insult to those who buy games.... I can see why they sell them but Sudoku and A little bit of games is all that's been new for the last month at least.. There are lots of new stuff that is available in the US that hasn't even reached the EU yet... why not diversify...so anyway, what did I miss this time round ?


----------



## sphinx.djc (Jul 31, 2009)

t__a__c__o said:
			
		

> elfsander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In all honesty, you both are totally wrong. Real DSi games? You think those won't be pirated sooner or later? And I got a DSi cause its the latest updated handheld piece of hardware to be released by Nintendo. I got pissed when I wanted to buy a DS, and then found out that there was a Lite coming out. I decided to just wait it out cause I knew that something newer was going to be released and I didn't plan on dishing out more money had I gone and bought a DS or a DS Lite.

YES, that is correct, I don't care enough about DSiware to get these updates, I bought this to play DS games and also because of the incredible convenience of having all my games on one little cartridge as opposed to having 10 games (Funny thing is, I still buy the games... the good ones anyway) at hand which I have to keep switching cartridges. The last thing on my mind when I bought this was using the cameras, or internet or whatever else they crammed onto it. If I want a camera, I'll buy one, if I want the internet, I'll sit down in front of my computer.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 31, 2009)

ExDee said:
			
		

> I don't think they can force an update since not everyone has wi-fi.




nintendo diddn't seem to care with Wii Updates...(still doesn't)

nintendo's "intel" is probably keeping watch every day and minute on this thread..wondering how we will retaliate...(my inside info said so...they actually HIRE people to watch to see if 
something" will "happen"

if they even get an inkling that "some light" has come to solve this problem...nintendo will instantly start to make another one...

seriously...

after flipnote & Warioware DIY is released....there will be no reason to upgrade...

unless some new DSi features are released


----------



## t__a__c__o (Jul 31, 2009)

sphinx.djc said:
			
		

> In all honesty, you both are totally wrong. Real DSi games? You think those won't be pirated sooner or later? And I got a DSi cause its the latest updated handheld piece of hardware to be released by Nintendo. I got pissed when I wanted to buy a DS, and then found out that there was a Lite coming out. I decided to just wait it out cause I knew that something newer was going to be released and I didn't plan on dishing out more money had I gone and bought a DS or a DS Lite.
> 
> YES, that is correct, I don't care enough about DSiware to get these updates, I bought this to play DS games and also because of the incredible convenience of having all my games on one little cartridge as opposed to having 10 games (Funny thing is, I still buy the games... the good ones anyway) at hand which I have to keep switching cartridges. The last thing on my mind when I bought this was using the cameras, or internet or whatever else they crammed onto it. If I want a camera, I'll buy one, if I want the internet, I'll sit down in front of my computer.



First of all, real DSi games, when they ever DO get pirated, won't play off any of the current flash carts, not even after firmware updates.

Second, if you only bought a DSi to play DS games, you should've bought a DS lite with a DS flash cart, it's a lot cheaper. The fact that you dished out more money for a DSi plus DSi flash cart without having an apparent need or use for it (as it seems to be the case with many of the ppl posting in this topic) is what baffled me. And it still baffles me, even more so after your response.


----------



## sphinx.djc (Jul 31, 2009)

t__a__c__o said:
			
		

> sphinx.djc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... Why not have the latest handheld from Nintendo? They're the best with handhelds and I find them more fun than console games sometimes. And when the DSi does potentially get better features which I might care enough to use, I'll be able to take advantage of it and still enjoy my DS games.


----------



## ilovengage (Jul 31, 2009)

I like the design of the DSi better than of the Lite (not those glossy outfit but a much grippier one), it has bigger screens, a better D pad and many other small enhancements.


----------



## ACWWFAN (Jul 31, 2009)

sphinx.djc said:
			
		

> t__a__c__o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very well said, pretty much the same reason i bought mine


----------



## ratpimples (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't forget the DSI is good for a bigger brighter screens, and better speakers.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, im gonna wait if M3 released a new firmware.


----------



## Technik (Jul 31, 2009)

You actually use the brighter option?
It just drains the battery big time so i dont get why people even bother to have it bright. You can see perfectly fine on 1 or 2


----------



## ilovengage (Jul 31, 2009)

The lowest brightness setting is horrible, dunno how anyone could stand that, it's like there's hardly any backlight at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I usually use 3, but there've been a few times I used the lightest one cause otherwise I wouldn't have seen anything at all cause of the sun.

One important point: You can change the backlight anytime, I really like that


----------



## lizardxm (Jul 31, 2009)

Is there any official word on Team Acekard working on this? 
I see no statements of any kind on their website...
I know this question runs on the mind of all of you,
I'm just checking if any other contact than the website
has occurred which allows us to believe there's hope


----------



## SargeSmash (Jul 31, 2009)

t__a__c__o said:
			
		

> First of all, real DSi games, when they ever DO get pirated, won't play off any of the current flash carts, not even after firmware updates.
> 
> Second, if you only bought a DSi to play DS games, you should've bought a DS lite with a DS flash cart, it's a lot cheaper. The fact that you dished out more money for a DSi plus DSi flash cart without having an apparent need or use for it (as it seems to be the case with many of the ppl posting in this topic) is what baffled me. And it still baffles me, even more so after your response.



Wait, what?  Since when do we know that DSi games won't be playable on current carts?  Do we even know if there will be any physical difference between DSi games and DS Lite games, other than that there might be code to detect the additional power of the DSi, and use it?

Also, all the putting-down of the DSi strikes me as a way to justify not upgrading.  Yeah, currently, the DS Lite is the way to go.  However, I just got rid of my DS Lite (it was a PINK one that I got for 30 dollars at a salvage store), and got a black DSi, so I no longer need to question my masculinity.  Or maybe I was proving that I was secure in it?  Whatever.  When (or if) DSi-specific games come out, it's the DS Lite users that will be left in the cold.

That being said, I still have my original DS Phat, so I'm not exactly hosed in any situation.  Worst case scenario for me is I play older stuff on my old system, and reserve the DSi for legit stuff and DSiWare.


----------



## Knarf (Jul 31, 2009)

Does this update block Acekard 2i for good, or can it's firmware be updated in the future?


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 31, 2009)

well this was bound to happen good think i haven't bought a dsi yet.
and even if the dsi flash carts get un blocked and nintendo makes mandatory updated you can simpily delete your wifi settings then there is no such thing as a mandatory update.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 31, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct - the DSTTi has a 'simple' files browser - where the most 'complicated' thing about it is the 'skins' (Shame it doesn't 'hide' certain files, Doesn't have 'folders' browsing or alphabetically sort them) - that's why I've set it up with 'Moonshell2 with Commercial ROM loading' as my 'default' THEN I discover the M3i Zero has almost EXACTLY the same as I have now - so at present this tops my possible replacement list

[It of course all depends on if M3i developers find a work around to the DSi upgrade]


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Jul 31, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> nintendo's "intel" is probably keeping watch every day and minute on this thread..wondering how we will retaliate...(my inside info said so...they actually HIRE people to watch to see if
> something" will "happen"
> 
> if they even get an inkling that "some light" has come to solve this problem...nintendo will instantly start to make another one...


Haha, if all they're doing is monitering GBATemp, then we have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Advi (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jul 31, 2009)

Da-Bomb1 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.  Nintendoh will try, but they'll always fail.  There's more then GBAtemp talking about this.  The moment Nintendoh tried to stop pirating, they lost. All they've done is create a stone wall that'll fall once a certain crack is found.


----------



## iamjust (Jul 31, 2009)

Knarf said:
			
		

> Does this update block Acekard 2i for good, or can it's firmware be updated in the future?



It blocks it, but if you have an older DS (NDS Lite, etc.), its possible that the AK team will put out an update that may unblock it, and then you can flash it wil the old DS..NOTE, however, that the AK2i DOES NOT have a totally upgradeable kernel like the M3i Zero, so it's possible (and likely) that it will get completely locked out.

I recommend getting an M3i Zero after the M3 team releases an update.


----------



## funem (Jul 31, 2009)

So anyway, what is new on the EUR DSIware, what Sudoku variant am I missing this week ?


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Pretty sure it's just bug fixes, facebook uploading support and a slightly faster version of the browser.  Nothing to get too excited about...the DSi's camera is mostly useless anyway, I find.  Not to hard to find this info if you just looked for a bit.


----------



## nonnonnon (Jul 31, 2009)

well now we can start ( we have already begun) speculating in when the teams will release a fix and who will be first. my bet is the m3 team


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 31, 2009)

Latest european release:

http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/games/...our__14339.html

It doesn't look too bad, though I don't know if I like the selection of songs.


----------



## smitty96 (Jul 31, 2009)

So when does America get this update? I dont have a DSi flashcart, and dont plan on getting one, so *I WANT MY UPDATE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## funem (Jul 31, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> Latest european release:
> 
> http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/games/...our__14339.html
> 
> It doesn't look too bad, though I don't know if I like the selection of songs.



Thanks for that, never knew they were listed on the nintendo site.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh well, I just moved my Opera channel, and DSiware shop channel far out of the way in case I accidently clicked them by mistake. I guess I should be OK assuming I don't manually select an update or receive one via a future DS game cart? 

This kinda stuff always makes me nervous, because all of a sudden I have this button I shouldn't press that is on my DS. I guess it's the price I have to pay to use flashcarts. I just know there will be some really awesome DSiware that gets released later on and makes me wish I had updated.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jul 31, 2009)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> well this was bound to happen good think i haven't bought a dsi yet.
> and even if the dsi flash carts get un blocked and nintendo makes mandatory updated you can simpily delete your wifi settings then there is no such thing as a mandatory update.



Mostly true.  However, it could end up much like the PSP, in which games required a specific version of the XMB to run.  So if you actually want to PLAY certain games, you had no choice in the matter.  And while DS Lite users will have no problem with this, given there is no mechanism to update, DSi users could very much have an issue.  There's nothing to stop a regular DS cart from querying if it is running on a DS Phat/Lite or a DSi, and forcing a mandatory update to play the game if on a DSi.  It doesn't solve all the piracy problems, but it certainly puts a dent in it with DSi owners.

Of course, by doing what they have done, there may be a way to load on custom firmware on the DSi itself, as others have speculated.  One must wonder, though, if they have learned lessons from Sony, and possibly sealed up potential avenues to deliver said custom firmware.

The DSi is an enigma right now.  It has the potential to be worse than the DS Lite, but also has the potential to be better, if a PSP-like solution comes to fruition.  But I can't predict that, nor will I try.


----------



## nemrod (Jul 31, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> Oh well, I just moved my Opera channel, and DSiware shop channel far out of the way in case I accidently clicked them by mistake. I guess I should be OK assuming I don't manually select an update or receive one via a future DS game cart?
> 
> This kinda stuff always makes me nervous, because all of a sudden I have this button I shouldn't press that is on my DS. I guess it's the price I have to pay to use flashcarts. I just know there will be some really awesome DSiware that gets released later on and makes me wish I had updated.


When you go into the channels it will bring you to the settings after which it will ask if it's okay to connect to the Internet and stuff, so it's not like just entering will automatically start the updating process. Unless you're not thinking at all, accidentally going into the channel and getting redirected to the settings and finally accepting the update, nothing will happen.


----------



## konel01 (Jul 31, 2009)

so does this mean that when the update hits the US i can't use the web browser anymore or dsi store without updating? that sux. not that i care much about dsiware but what happens if nintendo finally releases a good dsiware game.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess what all we can do at the meantime is to wait on possible solutions... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I;m sure we'll get through this.. hopefully..


----------



## casidepro (Jul 31, 2009)

konel01 said:
			
		

> so does this mean that when the update hits the US i can't use the web browser anymore or dsi store without updating? that sux. not that i care much about dsiware but what happens if nintendo finally releases a good dsiware game.


dont worry you can still use the browser cuz it doesnt require you to update.


----------



## Knarf (Aug 1, 2009)

looks like I'll be selling my acekard and buying an M3i Zero.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 1, 2009)

To be honest, I laughed at a friend of mine today. He bought a AK2i and a DSi (at launch) and rubbed it in my face the day he got them; said he can play KH now, etc.

Sucks for him, now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though, genuinely sad for others that have it. Could always just use it on a older DS.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 1, 2009)

eh...i'll keep my R4 & my Ak2i handy to play on my DSL...

once flipnote & warioware is released..i'll update


----------



## Quick-zeno (Aug 1, 2009)

Whats all this crap about flipnote and warioware, did i miss some upcoming hack?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 1, 2009)

yep, flipnote will have an exploit where you draw certain symbols on the screen to Flash the DSi's memory!!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and warioware will have a Custom DSi firmware exploit in the level editor!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





or perhaps you mean the upcoming Legend of Zelda DS Phantom island hack? where there is a secret island that a hacked save will make appear..in visiting it...The save will hack your DSi*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh yes...team Twiizers is workin on it!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_*YEAAAA RIGHT_!






PS : flipnote and Warioware DIY are two awesome DSiWare titles worth updating to.

PSS - brawl for Wii might have a explot in the level editor...OFF TOPIC!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2009)

What a funny coincidence!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At the same day the update was release in Europe, I lost my Acekard 2i.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I`ll purchase a Supercard DSOnei!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 1, 2009)

what shame....this thread is about Nintendo Blocking DSi cards with 4.1 firmware it got 32,00 views!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but the thread about your Digital rights being taken away and possibly being CHARGED to download ANYTHING and the government grasping more towards the "ultimate goal" (which is communism) ..

only got 1,000 views!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....

sick...

why don't we make our voice heard there instead of constantly refreashing the thread page here waiting for the next griper and response to this "inconvience"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




because if we don't watch our back on "them"...we might not be able to download ANY ROMS AT ALL!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and this site will be considered "illegal!"


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 1, 2009)

...the government most certainly isn't working towards communism.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 1, 2009)

yea, maybe not.. (YOUR GOVERNMENT ANYWAY)

from what we know....

but how come the government is starting to run everything? (including possibly  health care?)....

sure seems like it....

BACK ON TOPIC.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 1, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> yea, maybe not..
> 
> from what we know....
> 
> ...


...on that note, I'd rather have the government run our health care, like it is in Canada, as opposed to companies who are out simply for the money.  And having the government own everything isn't communism...that's more on the side of fascism.  Communism means that everybody owns everything...but it's never actually worked out that way with all the 'communism' of the past.

...anyway, yeah, back on "topic."  Though I hesitate to say "topic" since this thread kinda descended into anarchy ages ago.


----------



## funem (Aug 1, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what shame....this thread is about Nintendo Blocking DSi cards with 4.1 firmware it got 32,00 views!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As you can't download roms from here, why would it ever be considered illegal, its basically a chat forum and a bit more.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Aug 1, 2009)

There is a way to upload a CFW to the DSi. The same way the OFW is installed. All you need to do is use a proxy server and spoof it.
Get PS3 proxy server as that also works with the DSi and when it says 'this is the update file' just replace it with your own file.
Done, your cfw is now installing in the DSi.

The first thing to do thou is to create that CFW. Thats the part I cant do.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 1, 2009)

...you can't do that, not without first dumping the NAND, figuring out the encryptions and registers, and reverse engineering it all.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Aug 1, 2009)

Da-Bomb1 said:
			
		

> ...you can't do that, not without first dumping the NAND, figuring out the encryptions and registers, and reverse engineering it all.



Well you wont do it with that attitude.

Well, what have you contributed to hacking the DSi? I did that at least.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 1, 2009)

You can't with that attitude either...you have to be realistic.  In reality, you haven't contributed a thing with that 'idea.'


----------



## NakedFaerie (Aug 1, 2009)

Da-Bomb1 said:
			
		

> You can't with that attitude either...you have to be realistic.  In reality, you haven't contributed a thing with that 'idea.'



At least I've given then an idea. You've given them, oh nothing.
1 to me, 0 to you.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 1, 2009)

NakedFaerie said:
			
		

> Da-Bomb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, you don't know that.  And that's not giving them an idea, because it's not like it isn't common knowledge.


----------



## azure0wind (Aug 1, 2009)

ssssssooooooo!!!!!!
can m3 team really can do it?
or ak2i team?


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Probably, I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Plague_Host_Extr (Aug 1, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> America won't get it until the flashcart people have already created a workaround.
> 
> Where the hell are people getting this idea? Nintendo of America only reason on Mondays, and they're probably following that example for firmware updates. It has NOTHING to do with flashcart updates given the fact half of the Flashcart market has just been killed. Infact, that's most likely the least of the reason they're taking so long to release it in America.
> 
> ...



No, that's Socialism... Fascism is the belief of a strong military leads to a strong government. It's only the strong survive in fascism.


----------



## cm0s (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello,

Here is the answear of M3 to my question about the release of a new update for the M3i Zero card :

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
发件人: *************
发送时间: 2009年8月1日 3:39
收件人: info
主题: DSi 1.4 firmware


Hello,

I upgraded my Nintendo DSi to the 1.4 firmware, and now my M3i Zero doesn't works anymore.

Is there a team working on a new firmware for the M3i?

Thank you!

Best regards

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
答复: DSi 1.4 firmware‏
De : 	Info M3 ([email protected])
Envoyé : 	samedi, 1. août 2009 06:43:48
À : 	'*********'

Hi ,

Nintendo just has released a new DSi firmware V1.4 which blocks all flashcarts .

All  DSi  Flashcarts  have been blocked .

We need to get the DSi V1.4 for cracking . (it should be arrival next week )


Thanks !


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha, what, they don't even have a DSi to crack with yet?


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 1, 2009)

It should be arriving next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awkward ....


----------



## cm0s (Aug 1, 2009)

Da-Bomb1 said:
			
		

> Haha, what, they don't even have a DSi to crack with yet?



Apparently not....


----------



## t__a__c__o (Aug 1, 2009)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> t__a__c__o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not putting the DSi down. I have one, and I love it, bought a couple of wares from the shop (Browser, WarioWare, Mini Mario, Dr Mario, Birds & Beans), have a little fun with the camera, play music. But I also still own a DSlite (also pink, actually) with an R4 running YSMenu and practically all EUR and US games at my disposal. So I'm not in any particular hurry to get a DSi specific flash cart until the DSi is truly hacked, and not merely exploited.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 1, 2009)

it wouldnt matter to me if i had one cuz i can't update my dsi since i cant get online on it


----------



## eth0 (Aug 1, 2009)

Da-Bomb1 said:
			
		

> NakedFaerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really want to contribute to this small kibble but...

What if you send the 1.3X firmware back to a device instead of the 1.4X would that do downgrading?
Then again it's probably like the iPhone's BB, upgrade only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (at least if nintendo is smart)

Don't feel like upgrading mine to test though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: found another flaw in this line of thinking, if your on 1.4X your DSi won't fetch and update... so you need to tell it there is one as wel


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 1, 2009)

smitty96 said:
			
		

> So when does America get this update? I dont have a DSi flashcart, and dont plan on getting one, so *I WANT MY UPDATE!!!!!!!!*


Monday!


----------



## istian69 (Aug 1, 2009)

how do you know its monday?


----------



## ilovengage (Aug 1, 2009)

t__a__c__o said:
			
		

> Well, yes, because the flash cart makes the DSi operate in DS mode, not DSi mode. DSi enhanced games would run on the flash carts, only without the DSi-enhanced parts. DSi-only games simply won't run.



Well, that's the way it is NOW. Right now it's unknown how to start DSi code from the DS card slot. The time will come when it's found out. Maybe it's just software, so updateable flash cards could be updated to start in DSi mode, or maybe it's hardware, so we really need a new flash card. But if you say it's definitely one of those two possibilities is nothing more than a guess.


----------



## CrimsonFist (Aug 1, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> eh...i'll keep my R4 & my Ak2i handy to play on my DSL...
> 
> once flipnote & *warioware* is released..i'll update



Warioware DIY is not a DSiware game. Why do so many people think it is?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 1, 2009)

You've gone a bit offtopic and messed this thread, besides thread hasn't been moderated at all....At the moment I have no time to do it properly, so I'll close this..

It will probably get re-opened soon.


----------

